# Hello from Bucksport, Maine and...



## truckmen (Oct 1, 2009)

...shame on me for not introducing myself earlier.

I've been a member for some time and didn't think to stop by here but thought I'll drop by and say hello. 

I am a merchant mariner by trade now, holding a 1600-Master/Oceans ticket; currently on board a derrick barge working in the Gulf of Mexico as a DPO (dynamic positioning officer). Been at it for about 4 years.

Back at the house in Maine, I own a couple of sailboats. I have an older 1960s Tylercraft 24 sitting awaiting repairs and restoration. Got her from an older gentleman in Winterport, Maine. 

Also in Maine, I have an early 1960s home-built all-wooden centerboard (and trailer-able) 19-foot day sailer that was given me some years ago. This old gal sat under a tree for 15+ years and the bottom is rotted out. She too, is awaiting her turn at coming back to life.

Some years ago, I was also given a 35-foot ketch that was built way back in 1941 by David "Bud" McIntosh. If you've ever read the book "How to Build a Wooden Boat" some of those drawings in that book very closely resemble Sarabande, the ketch I've just mentioned. Sadly, she's iron sick, with split frames through-out and will probably never see the sea again. 

Lastly, and most recently, I've acquired yet another fiberglass Tylercraft. This one is currently located in Lindenhurst, Long Island, NY and I am preparing to sail her home beginning around Sept 9 (this year). She is a 26-foot sloop built in 1972. 

I am becoming especially fond of these Tylercrafts and looking forward to seeing how they sail with those canted, twin keels they each have. 
Anyone here have a Tylercraft or know of someone who does?

Well, thanks for reading all the way through. Hope to see you out there somewhere and sometime.

Most Sincerely, 

Ralph M Bohm
S/V Alina Marie
S/V Sarabande
S/V no name yet (Tylercraft 24)
S/V no name yet (19-foot day sailer)


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Great. I guess you have enough property for your private fleet! I envy you. I'm a wooden boat sailor, owning 2 trailer boats and one cruiser, all wooden. I've read Macintosh's book and used his advice in repair. I'm also on Long Island, let me know if I can give you a hand.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## whosyerbob (Nov 17, 2010)

truckmen said:


> I am becoming especially fond of these Tylercrafts and looking forward to seeing how they sail with those canted, twin keels they each have.
> Anyone here have a Tylercraft or know of someone who does?


My family used to own a Tylercraft 26 from the fall of 1973 until sometime in the mid-1980s. I have a bunch of old photos posted on my blog (look in my signature), including the Tylercraft factory on Long Island.

We initially sailed ours in the coastal waters of Connecticut, Rhode Island and New York - then further south in the Chesapeake Bay. It was an excellent monohull and pointed surprisingly high due to the canted twin-keels.

Ping me with any questions you may have and I'll try to answer them as best as I can.


----------



## ecoearthyacht (Jun 10, 2009)

*to whosyerbob re tylercraft 26*

please contact me re tylercraft 26 sailboat you used to own. I own one in SF Bay area and want to cruise it. But I hear they have problem with aft quarter seas pushing the boat around, unable to track due to the lack of a needed tracking skeg fore of the rudder. If I can solve that problem , building out one of glass of the right dimensions, I will do so. ANy advice from your prior experience sailing these boats? TIm


----------



## truckmen (Oct 1, 2009)

WanderingStar said:


> Great. I guess you have enough property for your private fleet! I envy you. I'm a wooden boat sailor, owning 2 trailer boats and one cruiser, all wooden. I've read Macintosh's book and used his advice in repair. I'm also on Long Island, let me know if I can give you a hand.


Hello WanderingStar,

No need to envy me, I can tell you. Sorry for such a long delay in responding. Just noticed the post.

Since I'd posted, poor Sarabande sails only the big ocean in the sky now. 
A vindictive ex-girlfriend decided to have the 35' all-wood ketch cut up and burned; I didn't even get to find out what happened to that big iron keel or the other hardware or, even her bell for that matter.

Poor Bud is probably rolling in his grave at both her heartless, sorry, dispicable actions and my delay in preventing them.

Ralph


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Not your fault Ralph. I've cut up one boat and given away two others that were left to die. No boat lives forever, Bud knew that too.


----------

